# Canadian Knitters take note - Jessica Jean?



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Couldn't resist posting this call from the Canadian Military for Knitters...

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/the-canadian-military-is-hoping-to-recruit-volunteers-with-a-specific-skill-set-knitting


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Interesting, thank you for the link even if I am not from Canada!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Had the pattern for a few years and my Church group have been doing them.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a wonderful idea,the dolls are delightful,and i can see how they bring so much comfort to the children.


----------



## CalmHeart (Feb 25, 2014)

Lillyhooch said:


> Couldn't resist posting this call from the Canadian Military for Knitters...
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/the-canadian-military-is-hoping-to-recruit-volunteers-with-a-specific-skill-set-knitting


I have started making some of the Izzy dolls. I'll have to find out about the skin colour for this project though. Winnipeg is expecting 10,000 refugees. They are fun to make.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Interesting, thank you for the link even if I am not from Canada!


Ditto. mn


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

CalmHeart said:


> I have started making some of the Izzy dolls. I'll have to find out about the skin colour for this project though. Winnipeg is expecting 10,000 refugees. They are fun to make.


Sweet


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Ladies in our knitting club make these dolls by the hundreds. They are so well received. This is a hugely worthy cause. The link to the pattern instructions did not come up when I looked for it but I have the instructions. If anyone needs them, PM me and I can scan it in and send it to you, if that is allowed. It is not copyrighted so far as I know.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

The ladies in our knitting club make thousands of these dolls. They are now using knitting machine. Instead of buying stuffing in the bags, they watch for pillows to be really inexpensive and buy them up, usually at $3 a pillow. They get lots of stuffing that way. This is a wonderful cause and the delight in the children's faces is worth it all.

p.s. I just realized I am making a double post in this topic. Guess I am enthusiastic about it. 

Remember during wartime people would knit for the soldiers overseas. My grandma won an award for her neatly turned heels when she was just 12 years old.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

These are so cute. I must try to knit some as they will be a nice change from hats. Where do you send them?


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

They are so cute.....must look for the pattern


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

orilliastitcher said:


> Ladies in our knitting club make these dolls by the hundreds. They are so well received. This is a hugely worthy cause. The link to the pattern instructions did not come up when I looked for it but I have the instructions. If anyone needs them, PM me and I can scan it in and send it to you, if that is allowed. It is not copyrighted so far as I know.


Why not post a link to it here?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> Couldn't resist posting this call from the Canadian Military for Knitters...
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/the-canadian-military-is-hoping-to-recruit-volunteers-with-a-specific-skill-set-knitting


Thanks. I've sent an e-mail to the organizer. 
If there's a drop-off point in Montreal, I'll contribute. 
If I have to mail them, I won't. Postage rates are insanely high. No one-rate boxes here; everything's weighed.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

moonriver said:


> They are so cute.....must look for the pattern


There is a link to the pattern in the article about the Izzy dolls.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

more patterns - perhaps easier


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Here is the corrected link: http://www.izzydoll.ca/dolll/dolll.html


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great ......thank you


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

What a lovely story and a great mission. Tears now....


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a lovely lady. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

charming little dolls


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Why not post a link to it here?


If you click on the article, there is a link to the pattern both knit and crochet.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Cute dolls...thank you Jessica-Jean for the link...


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

CalmHeart said:


> I have started making some of the Izzy dolls. I'll have to find out about the skin colour for this project though. Winnipeg is expecting 10,000 refugees. They are fun to make.


Adorable!


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> Why not post a link to it here?


Well, I hadn't thought of that. Good Night, such a simple solution. This is one link I found:

http://www.hpicanada.ca/izzy-dolls/knitting-pattern/

I think it is just like the one I have in my Word file.

Thanks for suggesting this.


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

CalmHeart said:


> I have started making some of the Izzy dolls. I'll have to find out about the skin colour for this project though. Winnipeg is expecting 10,000 refugees. They are fun to make.


Thanks for posting your pics! What yarn did you choose for flesh color?

thanks to the kp member who posted that both crochet and knit patterns are available. I was disappointed, while reading the article, to read so much about crocheting before I saw the knitting pattern. I am glad that I persisted!


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

I too want to say thanks for the whole post. I have also sent a query to the e-mail in the article for a drop off point near me. A suggestion for all, perhaps if your town has a quilters guild, they would be willing to save their scrap batting pieces for you to use as doll fillers. That's what I use so they don't go to waste.


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

orilliastitcher said:


> Ladies in our knitting club make these dolls by the hundreds. They are so well received. This is a hugely worthy cause. The link to the pattern instructions did not come up when I looked for it but I have the instructions. If anyone needs them, PM me and I can scan it in and send it to you, if that is allowed. It is not copyrighted so far as I know.


I believe the patterns are now copyrighted. When I took over as organiser of this project at my Church in Calgary the patterns said they are copyrighted and the dolls should not be bought or sold.


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

prairiewmn said:


> I too want to say thanks for the whole post. I have also sent a query to the e-mail in the article for a drop off point near me. A suggestion for all, perhaps if your town has a quilters guild, they would be willing to save their scrap batting pieces for you to use as doll fillers. That's what I use so they don't go to waste.


From Calgary, Alberta our dolls are collected by a member of the Military and sent to Vancouver. I will try and find out where he sends them.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I've used a similar pattern but did cats, dogs, elephants, etc. using baby yarn or smaller ones out of sock yarn.


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

prairiewmn said:


> I too want to say thanks for the whole post. I have also sent a query to the e-mail in the article for a drop off point near me. A suggestion for all, perhaps if your town has a quilters guild, they would be willing to save their scrap batting pieces for you to use as doll fillers. That's what I use so they don't go to waste.


I wrote in an earlier post that the dolls made in Calgary that I collect are given to a Military Member (retd). I have just talked to him and he sends the dolls via Greyhound to an I-Cross warehouse in Victoria, Vancouver Island. If you would like his email and/or phone number he would be happy to talk to you. Please PM me if this is an option for you.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I clicked on the link but it said page not found, error 404


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I read the article, but I have known about the Izzy Dolls for many years. I do take offence that the dolls are male peacekeepers and the females are not. Many women have spent many days and hours on Canadian Peace Keeping Missions. Still a worthy enterprise and I will likely contribute.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Rafiki said:


> Here is the corrected link: http://www.izzydoll.ca/dolll/dolll.html


Thank you for the link.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

wish there was a place in the states. They look fun to make


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I will make a few.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

One link I saw some time ago called these "trauma dolls" and they were given to police and firemen for accident victims or women's shelters, etc.


----------



## CalmHeart (Feb 25, 2014)

knitting4friends said:


> Thanks for posting your pics! What yarn did you choose for flesh color?
> 
> thanks to the kp member who posted that both crochet and knit patterns are available. I was disappointed, while reading the article, to read so much about crocheting before I saw the knitting pattern. I am glad that I persisted!


I use Red Heart Soft with #2 needles & any other worsted that I have. I bought a bag of fibrefill at Walmart but someone suggested they sell a pillow that is 1/2 the price. 
Ravelry & Pinterest have lots of patterns with different ideas for finishing. They are listed as Izzy Dolls & Comfort Dolls. There is a US site Duduzo Dolls for Africa but I believe they sell them & then give the money to a charity. Not positive on that. Have fun making them.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

I'm so pleased to see the Canadians doing this, and saddened by the attitude of so many Americans about the refugees. Not trying to make a political statement, just a humanitarian one....


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Interesting, thank you for the link even if I am not from Canada!


Ditto from me.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

What an interesting idea. Thanks for the share.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

So good to see you Jessica Jean... I always love it when I see and "hear" you on the site....

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.....


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------

